# Google- SK Biopharmaceuticals Enters into a Strategic Alliance with SK Chemicals - Financial Post



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*SK Biopharmaceuticals Enters into a Strategic Alliance with SK Chemicals*
*Financial Post*
*...* company, SK Biopharmaceuticals, announced that they entered into a co-development agreement with SK Chemicals for its novel new small molecule YKP10811 that is being developed for the treatment of *irritable bowel syndrome* with constipation (*IBS*-C) *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

